
Guy Kawasaki on startup metrics, mistakes, and enchantment - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/04/29/guy-kawasaki-on-startup-metrics-mistakes-and-enchantment/
======
rhizome
Only because this interview is pretty pithy, what has Guy succeeded at in the
past, oh, five years? He's starting to strike me as someone who is famous for
being famous. Of course there's the Mac, but that was a long time ago now. You
might as well ask Joni James what advice she has for musicians of today.

------
jackfoxy
Not to be snarky, but I won't read anything by this guy. Back in the 90s when
I subscribed to Forbes magazine he had a column for a couple of years, and he
consistently wrote the most content-free columns I've ever tried to read. It's
a tribute to something not-very-good that he makes a living as a pundit.

------
tomfakes
Feel the non-love at HN! I thought I was the only one who thought this way
about Guy. I'm glad I'm not alone

I love the way he completely non-answered the specific question about a
startup he'd been involved with by hand waving about "It's hard for everyone".

------
urbanjunkie
"I’ve never seen a company come close to its conservative, worst-case
forecast. In fact, now I take a company’s forecast and add one year to the
delivery date and divide by 100 as an estimate of what will actually happen. "

What does this even mean? Any social capital Guy Kawasaki had by being at
Apple in the early days has been burnt up (in my eyes) by what he does now.
Hand-wavy, frothy, exploiter.

